# My 1/72nd scale WW1 German Tanks



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Just took a few new pictures of my old MPC WW1 Germans in action with the tank on the "battlefield".









The German Field Marshal inspects one of the new A7V tanks.

This is one of the wooden tanks my Dad and I built in 1985.









The tank and some men advance up to the front lines. The men use the tank as shelter from enemy bullets.









The Germans caputred and repainted a British Mark V Tank.










This German Tank and soldiers try and hold the line against the onslought of Allied tanks and men.










These three tanks and men bravely face their enemy.


----------

